# Where to position a generator ?



## 88860 (May 9, 2005)

Because we are not very keen on gas we are considering buying a generator, the only problem is where do we put it to operate it when it is raining. It is not recommended to run it under the motorhome or inside for obvious reasons. If you run it outside how does one keep it dry and venting it at the same time. With all that current and water around at the same time things can become dangerous. Any ideas please. 

I also understand generators are the most popular thing to steal, any bright idea how to deter the thief. Is there any form of alarm that can be installed. ?

Thanks


----------



## 89071 (May 13, 2005)

Cant help you on where to put it but Makro are selling Cosmo Generators for£69.00 + vat.

This is a 2 stroke generator I have compared it to 4 stroke more expensive units and it is no noisier. and it powers everything on my van + charges the battery.

Its not so bad at this cost if it does get stolen But a Honda at £250.00 would upset me.

If you want more info just ask.


----------



## 89425 (May 23, 2005)

Sounds to me that if your not going to use gas your going to encounter many problems. If your considering using electric for cooking or even boiling a standard domestic kettle, your going to need something more than a cheap generator to run your van as hookups won't be big enough either, I also assume you wont have any running hot water for washing/showers, let alone heating.

My wife used to like electric, however after using the 4 ring hob and oven etc in the van, she now wants it in the house. Not so easy in the sticks with no mains gas. Yes we can use giant propane bottles, but what a hassle.

Perhaps you need to hire a MH for a week to see how you get on with the gas. 

Whats your reservations with the gas please?


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

I think Steve's right, you do worry too much -  
Also, be aware of the fact the gennies are loud, and are not popular on many campsites for that reason - plus, presumably, the site owners / managers would prefer you used their hook-up.
and - to echo Steve yet again - what have you got against gas?


----------



## 88860 (May 9, 2005)

We have always had a dislike for gas, not only in the mobilehome but also in our house. In addition to the dangerous element I find that I am absolutely useless if anything goes wrong with gas. I can handle electricity but lost when it comes to gas or water. As kids do not like their greens, I am afraid I am the same when it comes to gas. We are new to this enjoyable pastime, we had five outings last year, each time we were hooked up and never once did we use gas. This year we are planning to do quite a bit of wild camping in the IOM so we need up to a point an additional source of power to supplement the second battery We have just purchased the HONDA EU10i 0i generator which is light, not noisy and can run up to 8.5 hrs depending on the amount of load required. I suspect I am not the first person that shares my feelings. I have looking at lots of web sites over the last few months and you will be amazed just how much equipment there is out there that can either work of 12 volts or alternatively do not consume that much mains power. I will certainly keep you all posted in the coming months of all the problems that are going to arise.

Finally has any one got any idea how to cover up a generator in all kinds of weather? I am looking for something quite sturdy that will not blow away when it gets windy. The IOM is famous for the windy conditions


----------



## 89425 (May 23, 2005)

Here's a link to the generator which I assume is the same as stated above http://www.justgenerators.co.uk/pages/HondaEU10i.htm Not exactly cheap in comparison to many others. Looking at its specification, you may find that it wont charge your batteries very well, so if you do have an onboard leisure battery charger I would use that off the 230volt output. But how quick it will be is the bit of string.

The reason I suggest the above is that the generators output is stated as 12volt where as normal vehicle starter batteries need slightly more than 12volts, and leisure/house batteries need even more. The onboard charger should be already matched and suitable to charge the onboard battery/ies (check out my extensive post under solar panels), but may only charge the leisure/house battery and not the vehicle starter battery.

Hope it works well for you.


----------



## 88860 (May 9, 2005)

Steve thanks for that info especially the Web site Just Generators. That site is the best think sinced sliced bread on this subject. It even has a section where you pop in info on your electrical kit, ie, fridge, cooker, lighting, Tv etc and he presto it tells you what kind of generator one will need . Guess what my kit if all switched on at the same time it will work, only just. I just need to find out how to cover the dam thing when it rains
Thanks Norman & Noeme

PS In an idiots guide form how does one attach a JEPG picture from drive C to the text like you did earlier.


----------



## 89425 (May 23, 2005)

I expect you're aware, but just in case.. don't try switching everything on in one go as it will stall the generator, if not it will make it struggle for a while or even trip out the over current protection circuit.

Things with motors inside will have a high start current, then settle down to a lower current use. Therefore its best to switch the heavier loads on first and build your load up with the smaller items.

Just had another quick look at the generator details for an IP rating, but none evident, so its best to shelter it from driving rain. Perhaps one of those cheap stackable plastic boxes with some holes around the top lip to provide ventilation. To stop it blowing away, bung some stones on top of it, may be best to carry an empty sand bang and a spade to fill it with soil. 

Don't forget to padlock it up with a substantial length of chain when its outside as its too easy to carry away, even when you thing your on your own.

BTW load = current = A = amps
can also relate to power = W = watts

Photos – I’ll post that info elsewhere as it’s a separate topic.


----------



## 89425 (May 23, 2005)

Probably not what your looking for Justice, but as its the same genny as yours, I thought you may be interested how someone else mounted their genny on their 'motorhome'.

'Motorhome' .... this is extreme motorhoming, just the dogs (oops  ) for where I live 

Go to this location;
http://www.xor.org.uk/unimog/mymog/electrics.htm#Battery

Here the link to the chap who is into extreme motorhoming, a man I have respect for;
http://www.xor.org.uk/


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

*where to site a genny*

Hi 
A place called Gardeners of Wakefield do or did tents for generators.
Their web site is at www.bags4everything.co.uk
Incidentally, keep clear of cheap generators, they destroy switch mode power supplies. i.e. battery chargers, & televisions.

I have heard that all these 2stroke machines are comming on to the market cheaply before the new EC emmisions bar their use.
George1


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Good choice on the EU10i, it should give you years of reliable and quiet power (if you service it regularly)

You asked about security. We use a heavy-duty Kryponite motorcycle chain, through the handle and vehicle chassis. If particularly worried we put our bike alarm loop through the handle too (part of our Van Bitz Strikeback alarm)

As for running under the van, that's what we do and we have no problems. However watch for puddles forming around the generator, sideways rain on windy days and think carefully about where the rising exhaust fumes are going.

As mentioned you can buy generator tents, or you could fashion a DIY solution with plenty of ventillation. However, if you can put it under the van somewhere where you're sure the exuaust fumes will just roll up the side and out to free, not passing a window then I don't see why not?

As you don't use your gas, perhaps you could consider having the generator professionally installed in the gas locker. The main consideration here is ventillation as the locker should already be gas tight.


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

blue said:


> Cant help you on where to put it but Makro are selling Cosmo Generators for£69.00 + vat.
> 
> This is a 2 stroke generator I have compared it to 4 stroke more expensive units and it is no noisier. and it powers everything on my van + charges the battery.
> 
> ...


Hello

Forgive me for asking but can anyone buy from mackro or is it trade only?

Thanks

Motorhomer


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

You have to have a card to get in but these are fairly easy to get.
Many businesses have Makro entry and can give their staff the opportunity to get a card on their say-so.
Our local hospital has entry and any of the staff can go to Makro, say where they work and get in. (I think they get issued with a temporary card as they need a card to get through the checkout and pay).

It is a loose arrangement, I've seen women in there with 2 and 3 children in tow.

Incidentally, you have to be careful what you buy, some things are cheaper in the local supermarket and electrical retailer.
If you are selective and look for their special offers things can work out cheaper.


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

If you have the space to carry an gene ok, go for it they are handy,,,,
But,,, remember sites/rallies normally put a generator off time rule in which can be as early as 8pm to 9am 
Some of the German M-Hs have the gene in a ventelated garage which cuts down the noise
If you go to the shows there are companies who along with Gardeners who make the covers and as already suggested a bike retaining cable can lock the gen to your van.


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

*Generator Cover/Carry Bag*

Came across this generator cover whilst browsing for something else. Might be of help seems very handy as a cover and shelter.

http://www.fox-well.co.uk select bags/ covers
Regards Malc


----------



## 88905 (May 10, 2005)

If you have a towbar fitted you can mount a platform and cover on that with the generator inside which solves all your problems but of course the answer you should be getting is... "as far away from everyone else as possible"...how are you going to make your Horlicks at bedtime!! You can buy 600watt kettles which will work on a decent small generator.

Incidentally i once came across a Danish website for MHs which gave a defintion along the lines of ...."you are parked if everything is in the van but you are camping if you put down steadies or put a chair / table or similar (generator??) ouside"...which seemed to be a reasonable philosophy to have.

nobby


----------

